# CARE opening a clinic in Dublin



## aygirl (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been receiving tratment in Nottingham CARE after 3 failed cycles at Origin. They have excellent results (check out HFEA website) and offer immune treatment. Just thought some of you girls may be looking for a change and might consider giving them a go! Not sure when they start but i'll let you know if i find out anything else.


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

About time they came over here , i would def recommend any care clinic they were great !!


----------

